# Goat halter -- size for ND does



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

I wanted to get a couple of goat halters to use when the kids take the does for a walk. I thought these would be better than just collars. I don't want to risk the goats slipping out of their collars. What size should I boy from Hoeggers? Pygmy, small, medium, and large are my choices.

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmy size, but be aware that if these are kids, they'll need to grow into them. My pygmy buck's face actually got too fat for the one I got from Hoeggers, the nose band got to be too tight for him to be comfortable, your does however, shouldn't have that problem.

Tractor Supply started carrying goat halters....I got a pretty blue one for my ND buck Murphy, the small size of that brand works great for him.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought this halter for my ND buck this last weekend at Family and Farm. It fits him but not my does. Don't know the size - looked for the smallest one I could find. I've seen them at Tractor Supply too. Good luck in your search. 

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z41 ... 0_0345.jpg


----------



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. I will check Tractor Supply this weekend!


----------



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

I looked at the small halters that TSC has too- they look like they would fit my grown ND wethers pretty well. And they are pretty well made, not one ply like the collars they sell. Seem more like nice horse halters to me.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Get the nylon rope halters....they are adjustable and will fit ANY goat at any age.


----------



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

myfainters said:


> Get the nylon rope halters....they are adjustable and will fit ANY goat at any age.


Do you mean the ones labeled for sheep? Or are there goat rope ones too?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep the ones for sheep.  I'll post a link in just a sec.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... 9&cn=33083


----------



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

Ooh those are nice and much more economical!  Thanks for posting the link!


----------

